# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  dreamviews on deviantart

## nerve

I remembered I made an account years ago bc we were going to do something with it. I don't know if "we" are using another DA account or if anyone here is even interested, but [email protected] is available if anyone cares. I'm not going to post the password here because some retard might think it's cool to log in and change it where you couldn't use it. but if you are interested, what staff member should I PM the password to...?

----------


## Shift

I'd say PM it to one of the admins or mods, they can post it in a thread on the staff forums where all future staff members will have access to it if it's needed for some reason.

I don't know anything about making groups on Devart but couldn't we somehow turn that account into a group? Maybe open it to all DV members with DA accounts to join?

Just an idea. Or, maybe use it to showcase the art of members on here if there are ever contests on DV.

----------


## juroara

what ever the case, count me in!  :boogie:  


I have a DA account, I haven't touched it in almost two years though. Will it be to showcase dream inspired art? Or any art from DV members?

----------


## frostnight

I'm a da member too, and it would be cool to meet more DV members over there :3

----------


## Puffin

I'd love to upload some art to the account if it ever takes off.

----------


## Erii

:smiley:  I have a DA too

----------


## OtisMcRainbow

count me in  :smiley:  as well..

----------

